# Movies for preppers



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

I was just thinking about this and wondered what movies others have watched that they feel have a "prepper" bent to them. Some I've watched for "entertainment" and some I've watched for their "informative" content. Never hurts to know what's going on (i.e. documentaries)

For me .. that I can think of off the top of my head ...

Mad Max (entertainment) ... of course you know this had to be there 
The Road (entertainment)
The Corporation (documentary)
Collapse (documentary)
Food, Inc. (documentary)
Earth 2 ... This is a series (entertainment)
Jerimiah ... This is a series (entertainment)
The Conspiracy to Rule the World (documentary)
Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicals (entertainment)
The Postman (entertainment) Gotta love Kevin Costner .. ohh la la
28 Days Later (entertainment)
28 Weeks Later (entertainment)
Waterworld (entertainment) 
The Book of Eli (entertainment)
Equilibrium (entertainment)

I'm sure there are more, I just can't think of them at this moment. Anyone else have anything they want to add to this? I'm always looking for more movies to watch! Doomer Porn is some of my Favorite!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

If you're including TV series, Jericho. 

When the kids were little we watched shows like "The Wilderness Family" with them - we laughed at all the things they did WRONG! "How To Kill Yourself And Your Family In The Wilderness" was more like it. By pointing out all the stuff they should have done differently, the kids learned a lot.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Ah yes, Jericho ... good series ... There are a bunch of EOTW movies I've watched and just laughed and pointed out all the things they do wrong. 

IMO watching movies like that re-enforces what I've learned ...


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

"Swiss Family Robinson"
"castaway"


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, we talked about another one a few years ago, and I ended up watching it on line - Where Are All the People?, maybe? Starred Peter Graves as a dad who is up in the mountains with his kids, while his wife left to go back to the city to work. They are in a cave, the ground shakes, there is a flash in the sky, and somehow there was a disease that caused all the people to crumble to dust, with the rare exception of people that were immune. It was actually kind of a good show. Now I need to go Google it and watch it again....

Got it - "Where Have All The People Gone?" Off to watch it now.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Le Temps du Loup or "Time of the Wolf".. was interesting..

Then there was the BBC series "Survivors" One from the 70's and a newer modern remake they made a couple years ago.

Of course one of my faves for just fun is "Night of the Comet"...


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Tremors... (Reba McEntire and Michael Gross are survivalists with quite an arsenal).


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

The Omega Man, with Charlton Heston


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Gilligans Island, and I don't care what anybody says, Mary Anne is way, way hotter than the movie star, who was nothing more than a high-maintenance drain on the team. I was always disappointed that the professor didn't scoop up Mary Anne, move to the cave, and abandon the rest of those clowns.

Anything with zombies, the cheesier, the better. The world of zombie movies took a real downturn when overly-zealous movie producers started trying to make zombies make sense.

....about the above-mentioned movie "The Postman"...I liked it, and I'm a Costner fan, but the book (David Brin, I think?) is sooooooo much better and is so very different from the movie that I'm surprised the producers would even hijack the title.

The terminator and T2.,....all downhill after that, but I've had a thing for Linda since I was a pup, so my opinion is a biased one.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

secretcreek said:


> Tremors... (Reba McEntire and Michael Gross are survivalists with quite an arsenal).


Good call


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Monday evening I attended a public viewing of a documentary called: "The Power of Community; How Cuba Survived Peak Oil".

It was presented by a university professor of: Permaculture, Global Ecovillages, Sustainable Communities, and Earth Education.

While none of us are in favor of communism, it is interesting to watch how Cuba got through the loss of petroleum when the USSR collapsed.

http://www.powerofcommunity.org/cm/index.php

So many of our movies are fantasy. Whereas this is a documentary of reality.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

ET1 SS said:


> Monday evening I attended a public viewing of a documentary called: "The Power of Community; How Cuba Survived Peak Oil".
> 
> It was presented by a university professor of: Permaculture, Global Ecovillages, Sustainable Communities, and Earth Education.
> 
> ...


The Cuban culture and it's resourcefulness is amazing with some of what they've done to survive the embargos.....what we've opted to not sell to them, they've figured out how to make themselves.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Love Tremors ... we even have the very short series that they did ...

I'll have to check out the other ones. Thanks for all the input folks!  

Keep em comin! 

Absolute Zero 
Volcano (w/Tommy Lee Jones)
Catagory 7
10.5 Apocalypse


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

For some odd reason, me and WIHH feel that this scene from Tremors is one of the best we've ever watched in any movie.

[YOUTUBE]_Y_6H617Fcs[/YOUTUBE]

I can't believe no one has mentioned "Red Dawn."


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Ohhh.. Red Dawn .. imo that's a classic.

I loved Burt .. he absoultely cracks me up. And LUV the Bunker!


----------



## GardenNut (Sep 7, 2010)

Alone in the Wilderness - usually shown on PBS. Dick Proenneke's documentary about how he hand-built his cabin in Alaska and lived in it for 31 years. Unfortunately Netflix doesn't have it, but it's worth finding (library?) if your PBS station doesn't air it. I'm planning on reading his book soon.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Dawn of the Dead (78 & 04). Romero is a closet prepper.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Oh yeah the book "The Postman" was SO much better than the movie. The movie took such liberties with the story-line in the book that it was hardly recognizable as the same story.


----------



## Tawnya (Jan 27, 2011)

What are some good movies (or books) for kids (14, 11, and 9) that won't leave them with nightmares for life? They are very interested in prepping, self-sufficiency and that type of thing. And I want to encourage that, but don't want them scared out of their wits either! Oh and it needs to be pretty accurate - amazes me what they pick up on in movies (or books) that isn't accurate.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Frontier House DVD --- I own it and still watch it every couple of months. It is a real eye-opener on what NOT to do, and what types of people to avoid. It's not prepping so much as surviving with what you have on hand, and finding alternate ways to do things, and gives an insight into the people who will NOT survive, even those that try to succeed by underhanded means. Reinforces the idea of _Be an ant and not a grasshopper. Be a Glenn and not a Clune!_

Heartland with Conchata Farrell and Rip Torn is also a really good movie. Shows the struggles of an 1800's couple in the wilds of Wyoming.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

The Survivors with Robin Williams, Walter Matthua and Jerry Reed. Funny story about a guy who leaves the city and buys into a survival camp. Here's the trailer:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UX7xqrkqbyo[/ame]


The Frozen North has more of Prooenneke's film and is narrated by him (Alone in the Wilderness was narrated by Bob Swerer). Quite a bit of repeat from Alone in the Wilderness, but a lot of different things, too. 

Alaska: Off The Beaten Path. Show shows an older couple, the Haegs, and how they live. They are remote, have been there for more than 25 years. It shows quite a bit of their homestead and life. If you haven't seen it, it's definitely with the time. 

Alaska: Silence & Solitude. Shows Proenneke in his 80's at his cabin. Lots of wildlife and scenery in this one.

They also have Arctic Dance, about Mardy Murie. 

I have all of these and we watch them several times a year, the sign of a good show!
They are available here:

http://www.dickproenneke.com/


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

GardenNut said:


> Alone in the Wilderness - usually shown on PBS. Dick Proenneke's documentary about how he hand-built his cabin in Alaska and lived in it for 31 years. Unfortunately Netflix doesn't have it, but it's worth finding (library?) if your PBS station doesn't air it. I'm planning on reading his book soon.


You will also like "More Readings From One Man's Wilderness." by John Branson. It's from Proenneke's journals from 1974-1980, when Lake Clark was becoming a national park. It follows his journals more closely, more word for word. It's longer, too, about 450 pages.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

ET1 SS said:


> Monday evening I attended a public viewing of a documentary called: "The Power of Community; How Cuba Survived Peak Oil".
> 
> It was presented by a university professor of: Permaculture, Global Ecovillages, Sustainable Communities, and Earth Education.
> 
> ...


Cuba's transition was easy... they were living in abject poverty (relative to the poorest Americans) to begin with... they had only vehicles from pre-Castro, in other words... no economy based upon travel.

For Americans to go through the same experience, civilization would have to fall first. Will have to check and see if Netflix has it available.

I'm a big fan of doomer movies... Netflix is my friend. And Turner Classic Movies, Friday midnight showings of usually two good movies...


----------

